# The Witcher-Serie auf Netflix: Warum sie keine Spiele-Verfilmung wurde



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher-Serie auf Netflix: Warum sie keine Spiele-Verfilmung wurde*

						Schon gewusst? Die beliebte Serie The Witcher auf Netflix basiert nicht auf der gleichnamigen Videospielreihe, sondern auf der Romanvorlage des polnischen Autoren Andrzej Sapkowski. Doch kennen Sie auch den Grund warum?

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher-Serie auf Netflix: Warum sie keine Spiele-Verfilmung wurde*


----------



## Freakless08 (13. Januar 2020)

Direkte Videospielverfilmungen waren bisher sowieso immer eher *meh*
Finde es besser, dass man sich an den Roman orientiert hat.


----------



## MiezeMatze (13. Januar 2020)

Ich habe damals alle Bücher gelesen... und ganz ehrlich, Andrzej Sapkowski ist jetzt nicht gerade ein Meisterschriftsteller!
Die Kurzgeschichten am Anfang sind ok...die Story mit Ciri, Vilgefurtz, wilden Jagd und Bonhard ist sehr gut...die Dame vom See...naja.

Die Figur Geralt und seine Welt wurde aber durch die Designer und Schreiber von CD Project erst richtig cool!
Sie haben es erst zu einem Diamant geschliffen...auch finanziell.

Worauf ich hinaus will!
Die Producer der Serie haben zwar zum Glück nichts eigenes draus gemacht und verwurstelt wie es damals bei Resident Evil der Fall war...ich scheiß mir heut noch in die Hos wenn ich dran denk.

Nein- aber unkreativ wie sie sind haben sie die Handlung großteils seelenlos und vor allem (bis auf 1-2 Schwertschwünge von Geralt) total un-stylish inszeniert... und 1 zu 1 in Kurzfrom runtererzählt.
Die Magierschlacht war echt ein Witz...der Drachenfight...die Schlacht um Cintra...der Aufenthalt im Brokilon ...hölzerner und unkreativer gehts kaum.
An vielen Stellen fehlt absolut Inhalt und Tiefen... dafür denk ich wieder an anderen Stellen - die 30min hätte man such komplett sparen können. 

Ausserdem haben sie keinem Zuschauer, der die Spiele oder Bücher nicht kennt einen Gefallen der Story etwas abzugewinnen bzw. ihr zu folgen.
Sehr eigenartige Erzählweise...wie ich fand.

Bin ein riesen Witcher Fan, Henry Cavill stellt ihn gut dar... aber die Serie overall hat für mich 0 - Suchtfaktor.

Naja aber heute gilt filmmäßig alles als toll...was nicht komplett verkackt wurde.


----------



## therealbastard (15. Januar 2020)

Der Ansatz die Serie an die Romane anzulehnen war in meinen Augen eine richtige Entscheidung, denn nur so ist es möglich eine Art Bindeglied zwischen den Spielen und den Romanen zu werden. Die Romane an sich sind tatsächlich rein objektiv betrachtet keine große Kunst der Prosa Literatur.
...Interessanter Weise stellt sich aber auch mir die Frage welche Rolle CDRed bei einer Fortsetzung denn nun einnehmen wird Ein (gewohnt) grandioses The Witcher IV könnte das Zünglein an der Waage sein, wenn die Serie in Ihrer Aufgabe als heimliches Bindeglied völlig versagt.
Die Showrunner sind gut beraten zu akzeptieren und zu verstehen das 70% der Erfolges der Serie von den "Spielern" getragen wird. Als Fan und Spieler habe ich in den vergangenen Wochen des öfteren im persönlichen Umfeld, durch Erklärungen und Erläuterungen so einigen "Neueinsteigern" eine positivere Bewertung entlocken können.


----------



## Nero905 (15. Januar 2020)

Gibt schon nen Grund warum die Spiele so erfolgreich waren und die Bücher nicht.


----------

